# 10% discount code?



## RobDom (Oct 26, 2005)

What's your current code, I can't find it anywhere, putting in 'detailingworld' doesn't work?


----------



## Johnnyopolis (Oct 25, 2005)

We found it was being abused so we have made them use once only... 

The current code is - dw and this will work for the next order everyone places....


----------



## RobDom (Oct 26, 2005)

Ah ok - cheers. (shame people have to spoil things eh!)


----------

